# How many gallons will it hold?



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

I got a tank at work that is 17 feet in diameter x 6 ft x height of 64 inches?
Can someone tell me how to figure out how many gallons it will hold? I know there is a formular, I just kinda had a brain fart today.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Could you rephrase the question please sir.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

If your tank is a rectangle it would hold about 65110 cups of liquid.:laughing:


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

How so, the tank is 17 ft around by 6 ft long with a height of 5.3 ft (64 IN)
I need to know what is the gallon capcity of the tank. That is the best I can do with the rephrase.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

What does "around" mean? Are you working on a rectangle shaped tank or a cylinder?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

A typical cylinder would have two measurments. The height and the diameter or radius.
A rectangle tank I would need the lenght,height,width.
Odd shape tanks can be calculated also. i just not sure what your asking yet.


----------



## EasyEman (Jun 1, 2009)

Diameter is the distance from one side of a circle to the other across the middle.

Circumference is the distance around a circle. You would also need the height.

With a square or rectangle you have width, length, and height.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You all need help. Here this should help. http://www.learningwave.com/lwonline/geometry_section2/cylinder1.html 

This link is even better http://www.rv7.us/a_u-cylinderlyingvol.htm


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How can something with a diameter have both a height and length that are not the same measurement?
If this is a cylindrical tank (coke can, water heater tank), it will have only 2 measurements relevant to volume and/or surface area calculation:
1. Height (or length if laying on it’s side) 
2. Diameter (or radius can be converted, I suppose you could also measure circumference and derive the radius from that as well. the 3 can be converted to one another easily)

To find the volume you must convert circumference or diameter into radius. You must also know the height. Multiply the radius by it’s self (known as squaring) and then multiply that by the height (or length if the cylinder is laying on it’s side like a rolling can) then multiply that by 3.14 (pie) to get the answer in cubic inches or feet depending on which unit of measure you used.

WAIT! You aren’t done yet. You still have to convert that cubic inch or cubic feet amount into gallons. Many people forget this step and make a huge mistake. Multiply your cubic feet answer by 7.48 to convert to gallons. Or if you measured in inches, multiply your cubic inches answer by .004329 to convert to gallons.

I hope that helps


----------



## EasyEman (Jun 1, 2009)

He has three dimensions in the equation so diameter is probably the incorrect term.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I guess that would have been easier than typing :laughing:



SewerRatz said:


> You all need help. Here this should help. http://www.learningwave.com/lwonline/geometry_section2/cylinder1.html
> 
> This link is even better http://www.rv7.us/a_u-cylinderlyingvol.htm


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Assuming your cylinder is 17' in diameter x 6' in length.

Take the radius squared times pi (3.14) times the length. (all measurements in inches) divide by 231. (231 cubic inches to a gallon.

102" x 102" x 3.14 x 72 / 231 = 10182.41 gallons.
I beleive that is correct. I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> You all need help. Here this should help. http://www.learningwave.com/lwonline/geometry_section2/cylinder1.html
> 
> This link is even better http://www.rv7.us/a_u-cylinderlyingvol.htm


 I'm doing just fine with the math...just not sure what he's asking and what he's calling what.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Your wrong. I did it my way and got 10,181.701 gallons. Your off by .709 gallons. Your fired! :laughing: jk



Pipedoc said:


> Assuming your cylinder is 17' in diameter x 6' in length.
> 
> Take the radius squared times pi (3.14) times the length. (all measurements in inches) divide by 231. (231 cubic inches to a gallon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

wait, I mean .299 gallons off. Dang, I'm fired too.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I hate it when that happens! :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

.709 is my final answer


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

1379.... sounds good. :blink:

Guessing that the tank is oval with 17' & 6' being two different diameters and the entire tank being 64" high?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The Us gal. capacity of a cylinder 17' in diameter and 6' in lenght is.....
10,188


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's a few gallons higher than I got, but I didn't take my decimals out very far.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> That's a few gallons higher than I got, but I didn't take my decimals out very far.


 I'm no math whiz......check this link out. plug your numbers in.
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/surface-volume-solids-d_322.html


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

This is a primitive drawing but here goes :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

lpayne1234 said:


> This is a primitive drawing but here goes :laughing:


914 us liquid gal.
Unless the tank is weird shaped...dont give the 74" measurment.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Master thanks, now tell me how you got that? :thumbsup:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I get 1030.03 gallons


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I used 64" diameter x 74" length.

32 x 32 (radius squared) x pi (3.14) x 74 (length in inches) / 231 (cubic inches per gallon) = 1030.03 gallons


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I got 1060.20 gallons.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Got you pipedoc, and thanks to all?


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought all along it was a 1000 gal tank :whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I converted the 17' circumfrence to a radius of 32.4 inches. I used the height of 64. I plugged these numbers into the website link I posted above. That spit out the volume expressed as Inches cubed. I then converted that figure to us liquid gal. It calculates for you. I do not know the formulas by heart....so instead of looking up a formula I would never remember anyway...I use that website.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> I got 1060.20 gallons.


I used the formula you use in post #9 and still come up with 1030.03 gallons. I think the problem might be that I'm using the adding machine cause I'm still at the office.  

It has been too long of a day for me to do math longhand. :yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Figuring it with a 32" radius and a 74" height I get 1031 us gal.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

So the cylinder would be holding around 8,831.466 lbs of water at 8.33 lbs per gallon of water weight?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I derived the radius from the circumference, and that radius is different than the diameter he listed. The difference in our answers is due to the slight inaccuracy in his measurements.



Pipedoc said:


> I used the formula you use in post #9 and still come up with 1030.03 gallons. I think the problem might be that I'm using the adding machine cause I'm still at the office.
> 
> It has been too long of a day for me to do math longhand. :yes:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Now convert it all to steam with 3% condensation collecting on the tank walls and tell me what the pressure will be inside the tank as well as the temperature inside the tank.

Now expand the tank so that the steam is at atmospheric pressure and tell me what the new volume will be.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I do best on multiple choice.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah but...
how many btu's to raise the temperature of that tank full of water one degree from 65°?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Now convert it all to steam with 3% condensation collecting on the tank walls and tell me what the pressure will be inside the tank as well as the temperature inside the tank.
> 
> Now expand the tank so that the steam is at atmospheric pressure and tell me what the new volume will be.



:blink: my brain is offically fried.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

17 feet x 12" - 204
204x3.14=640.56
640.56x60=38433.6
38433.6/231=166.3792 gallons


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Bill said:


> 17 feet x 12" - 204
> 204x3.14=640.56
> 640.56x60=38433.6
> 38433.6/231=166.3792 gallons


 
I think something went awry there Bill.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, but what is the air speed velosity of a laiden swallow??:whistling2:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Airspeed can also be predicted using a published formula. By inverting this midpoint Strouhal ratio of 0.3 (_f_A/U ≈ 0.3), Graham K. Taylor et al. show that as a rule of thumb, the speed of a flying animal is roughly 3 times frequency times amplitude (U ≈ 3_f_A).5 

We now need only plug in the numbers: 
U ≈ 3_f_A
f ≈ 15 (beats per second)
A ≈ 0.22 (meters per beat)
U ≈ 3*15*0.22 ≈ 9.9​... to estimate that the airspeed velocity of an unladen European Swallow is 10 meters per second. 






I cheated.

Google can be your best freind at times. :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Diameter squared x .7854 x length will give you volume of a cylinder.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres a good one.
To find the us.capacity gallons of a pipe or cylinder. Diameter squared(in inches) x lenght(in inches) x 0.0034 = Us capacity gal.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Christina said:


> 1379.... sounds good. :blink:
> 
> Guessing that the tank is oval with 17' & 6' being two different diameters and the entire tank being 64" high?


OK, So I guessed wrong at the measurements... Can I change my final answer? (I haven't pushed the red button yet.)

17' & 64" Diameter Oval Tank that is 6 feet tall (or long). 
New Guess: 1483.845 gallons

Ron? IL? Nathan? Do ya'll grade papers too? :confused1:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok. 17' x 6' oval 64" high is my assumption.
Area of oval ( two half circles plus the rectangle inbetween) pi x 9 + 11x6=28.27+66
88.27 sq ft
64" =5.333 ft
Volume= 470.74 cu ft
Gal = cu ft x 7.481
3521.6 gallons


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

For Christinas oval of 17' x 64" x 6 ft tall I get 3795.56 gal.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Im posting again...I refuse to think about this anymore....everyone has gone from the party....but!!!!!

If it is an oval tank that is 64" tall , 74" long and a circumf. of 17 ft....we are missing one measurement--the width of the oval. Can I get a witness...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Christina said:


> Ron? IL? Nathan? Do ya'll grade papers too? :confused1:


Sure we do :laughing:

*F*​


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Im posting again...I refuse to think about this anymore....everyone has gone from the party....but!!!!!
> 
> If it is an oval tank that is 64" tall , 74" long and a circumf. of 17 ft....we are missing one measurement--the width of the oval. Can I get a witness...


 
Are you alright? :blink:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

.......man, And I thought my offset 45 question stirred the imagination.:jester:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Did you see 23?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Ok. 17' x 6' oval 64" high is my assumption.
> Area of oval ( two half circles plus the rectangle inbetween) pi x 9 + 11x6=28.27+66
> 88.27 sq ft
> 64" =5.333 ft
> ...


With a hugh dent in the side?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, I got carried away. I wanted the world to know that all the answers were wrong if it is in fact an oval...especially if its dented. Now, I realize its more important to exercise restraint on the computer.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you RON!! Did you have to put it in Red? j/k
Thank you STILLAROUND!! I was trying... I failed gallons of water in this tank.
Fire me... please. Better yet, send me to my room and ground me... I need the rest. 
Just kidding fellas... seriously, Thank you.



stillaround said:


> Im posting again...I refuse to think about this anymore....everyone has gone from the party....but!!!!!
> 
> If it is an oval tank that is 64" tall , 74" long and a circumf. of 17 ft....we are missing one measurement--the width of the oval. Can I get a witness...


Primitive drawing on Post #22 says oval is 74" long x 64" wide... then tank is 6 foot tall according to Post#1. 



stillaround said:


> For Christinas oval of 17' x 64" x 6 ft tall I get 3795.56 gal.


You have already answered the question. CONGRATS!

*A+*​


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Alright, I figured out why my calculations are off. Close but no cigar. I used 3.14 for a multiplier for pi. It works if you take Pi to the fourth decimal point and round up. Pi, 3.14159265 ∞ , rounded to 3.1416. it is interesting to see that there is more than one way to skin the proverbial cat. Several math equations work. I guess the one you learn is the easiest one to remeber.

Using 17' x 6' for the measurements for the cylinder, here are the various different ways to calculate volume in gallons as submitted by everyone.

.7854 x Diameter in inches squared x Length in inches / 231 (Cubic inches per gallon)= Volume in Gallons
.7854 x 41616 (204 x 204) x 72 / 231 = 10187.6 gallons

Pi x Radius in inches squared x Length in inches / 231 = Volume in Gallons
3.1416 x 10404 (102 x 102) x 72 / 231 = 10187.6 gallons

.0408 x Diameter in inches squared x Length in Feet = Volume in Gallons
.0408 x 41616 (204 x 204) x 6 = 10187.6 gallons

.0034 x Diameter in inches squared x Length in inches = Volume in Gallons
.0034 x 41616 (204 x 204) x72 = 10187.6 gallons

I think I might have missed one but you get the idea.


Whew! :sweatdrop: That was too much like work. :laughing:


----------



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

17 by 6 cylinder
17 feet equals 204 inches
6 feet equals 72 inches
i use this formula diameter x diamater x lenght x .7854 all this divides by 231


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's a problem for ya. Does the dent in the side make any difference as to the volume ?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I could squeeze a cup of hot coffee over my lap and test it out...or not.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Here's a problem for ya. Does the dent in the side make any difference as to the volume ?


It does nothing to the volume of the liquid. It only changes the volume capacity of the tank.
You would need to calculate the area by volume of the dent. To do that you would need to break down the irregular shapes of the dent into smaller regular shapes,calculate that area and add it all together. I cant do that:no:thats not fun to me:no: I'd rather waste my time some other way:yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

stillaround said:


> I could squeeze a cup of hot coffee over my lap and test it out...or not.


Oh yea, I fogot he told me the ends of the tank were convex.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Oh yea, I fogot he told me the ends of the tank were convex.


 Ha ha. You didnt yet question oval versus oblong.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Too many numbers and not enough pictures of your tank


But a cylindrical tank 17 ft diameter and 6 feet high would hold 10, 187 gallons.

Give us a better pic of your odd shaped tank. It'sall geometry.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What kind of tank is it?

Most tanks have a nameplate. No geometry if you can read.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

the plates are in an impossible location, if I try to explain it would be worse than the drawings.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Miguel said:


> Yeah but...
> how many btu's to raise the temperature of that tank full of water one degree from 65°?


29334.928 BTU's thats based on 



stillaround said:


> Ok. 17' x 6' oval 64" high is my assumption.
> Area of oval ( two half circles plus the rectangle inbetween) pi x 9 + 11x6=28.27+66
> 88.27 sq ft
> 64" =5.333 ft
> ...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, 70 posts on a math question :thumbsup:

Usually we reserve such activity for arguments on pex or flat rate :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I know Stillaround was a man on fire. I could just see the smoke ! So what did I do. Throw fuel on the fire. I like to help when I can.... I'm just say'in. :whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

para1 said:


> AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, but what is the air speed velosity of a laiden swallow??:whistling2:


How can a 1 pound swallow carry a 2 pound coconut??


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Airgap said:


> How can a 1 pound swallow carry a 2 pound coconut??


 Do you want a technical answer. Lift would be a one word answer.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Do you want a technical answer. Lift would be a one word answer.


 Are you saying a swallow would be able to lift a coconut??


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Are you saying a swallow would be able to lift a coconut??


 
If he got his mind right ! ...... I'm just say'in...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

slickrick said:


> If he got his mind right ! ...... I'm just say'in...


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Do you want a technical answer. Lift would be a one word answer.


 Yes I do want a tecnical answer. I am also going to require video evidence of a swallow picking up a coconut and taking flight.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> 29334.928 BTU's thats based on


That's pretty close. um... when did this tank get oval? :001_huh:
I've been away too long.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Yes I do want a tecnical answer. I am also going to require video evidence of a swallow picking up a coconut and taking flight.


The video is not out yet. :laughing:
Hang gliders are lighter than their cargo....


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

slickrick said:


> If he got his mind right ! ...... I'm just say'in...


Very funny. At my expense. I guess I owe you now.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

stillaround said:


> The video is not out yet. :laughing:
> Hang gliders are lighter than their cargo....


 :laughing:A hang glider's cargo has arms.....:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Very funny. At my expense. I guess I owe you now.


I put a good plug in for you on the picture posting.."Got this when I was inspecting" @ 3rd page...... I'm jus sayin'..


----------

